# Look at the difference between the Fuji and Noritsu



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 3, 2011)

So I just picked up some film that I had scanned at my old work (ritz) and at a pro lab here in Portland. I expected the Pro Lab to be better at $2.00 per frame scanning, but holy smokes I didn't expect this. 

Ritz uses a 12 year old Fuji Frontier, the Pro Lab uses Noritsu's.  

Is it just me, or does the el-cheapo Ritz scan look better (overall) than the expensive Pro Lab? I appreciate the better shadow detail out of the Noritsu, but the resolution sucks and the color is a little funky.

Shot with my F100, 35mm f/1.4G, and on Kodak Portra 400(the new stuff).



















What do you think? Anyone here shoot and scan alot of color film on here?


----------



## Ron G (Jun 4, 2011)

I scan all of my own negatives and must confess that I cannot come close to what I can get from Walgreens Noritsu scanner.I am tempted to give it up and just order the CD from them when I get my negatives developed.
I think that the Noritsu scans are better than the Fuji to my eyes.Ron G


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 4, 2011)

So Switch, which is most true to the actual color?

Not having been there it's hard for me to tell although the Fuji does seem sharper.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 4, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> So Switch, which is most true to the actual color?
> 
> Not having been there it's hard for me to tell although the Fuji does seem sharper.


Good Question, and to be honest, neither are correct, and both are way off of accurate, but if i wanted accurate i wouldn't have shot Portra 400  The Fuji scan is closer to what i expected out of the Kodak emultions. Kodak Neg always seems warm, like it's color balance is more around 6000-7000.



Ron G said:


> I scan all of my own negatives and must confess that I cannot come close to what I can get from Walgreens Noritsu scanner.I am tempted to give it up and just order the CD from them when I get my negatives developed.
> I think that the Noritsu scans are better than the Fuji to my eyes.Ron G


I sometimes use a Nikon scanner and although it gives you NEF's, they're flat and require alot of post, thus defeating the purpose of shooting films smaller than 120. If I shoot 35mm and scan in using the Nikon, i might as well shoot my D700. The only real benefits it gives are much better highlight latitude and more resolution.


----------



## Ron G (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have a very good scanner really,I am using the Smartscan 3600 Pro but I also have some Microtek scanners with transparency adapters that might even do a better job than the dedicated 35mm scanner that I am using presently.
I am sure that some of it is operator error but those Noritsu scans seem good every time.I just picked up a Nikkor 28-80 lens for my D100 and the results are scarey.Ron G


----------

